# E2V / Estradiol valerate



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello there,

I have been given a prescription by a US doctor for E2V 2 mg vaginal suppositories. Two questions:
1. Are these available in the UK?
2. Is Vagifem the same thing?

Thanks for your help
Dimsum


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dimsum,

Answers from what I can tell are:

1. No; can't find any licensed E2V 2mg vaginal tablets in UK
2. Vagifem does contain estradiol but the dose is only 25 micrograms (0.025mg) per tablet

There are lots of brands of estradiol valerate 2mg tablets available in the UK but these are licensed for oral use in HRT. I don't know if it is possible to use these vaginally. I'd suggest speaking to your prescriber in the US and asking what they recommend you use.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

